
Dotards in the Sky with Diamons - jhabdas
https://hackcabin.com/post/dotards-sky-dimons/
======
jhabdas
Dotard Jamie Dimon is going to be in for a big surprise soon. And I’m not
talking about the Assassination Market. I don’t like to gamble with the
future.

